# Tazewell, VA *Roxy* Scared Beautiful Y F



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Tazewell, VA | Roxy

This dog is only adoptable to the following counties.
In Virgina: Tazewell, Bland, Smyth, Buchannan and Russell.
The Dept. of Ag. tells us where we can adopt an animal. Due to the spay/neuter clause in our adoption contract.
We are sorry there can be no exceptions.

*Roxy's Contact Info*

*Tazewell Co. Animal Shelter Inc.*, Tazewell, VA 

(276)988-5795
Email Tazewell Co. Animal Shelter Inc.
See more pets from Tazewell Co. Animal Shelter Inc.
For more information, visit Tazewell Co. Animal Shelter Inc.'s Web site.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh pretty baby! bump for her


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Poor thing, bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump fot the scared looking girl.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

dup, pls close


----------

